# power to manual steering



## rustycarr (Sep 13, 2008)

ive got a 65 lemans , going from power to manual steering, other than finding someone to trade, i might just sell it and go new, 
anyone know if a s10 manual box will work?


----------



## rustycarr (Sep 13, 2008)

my older self has decided to keep power steering. haha


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

With taller narrow front tires and a large diameter steering wheel manual strg is not that bad on the road or at the track. With wider tires and smaller diam strg wheel, slow speed steering can be a bear.

An early S10 box will mate up with Saginaw box PS pitman arms, would then have to track down '64-67 Pontiac manual strg pivot block, steel bracket, and bolt.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've owned and driven several manual steering early GTO's. I didn't care for the slow 24:1 ratio and high steering effort with modern tires. A faster ratio box would make it even worse. I remember sliding my '66 around in my youth, and what a handful it was to straighten out at speed with manual steering. I would never even consider changing a PS car to a manual car. PS has better ratios, and gives you faster, better control in bad situations. There is no upside to going manual in one of these cars.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

"no upside"

It depends on what one is doing with the car. If the car is the eternal driver, would agree, PS makes it a lot easier to navigate traffic and parking lots. On one of my HO cars, I converted from variable ratio PS and thick rim Formula wheel to manual steering and standard two spoke plastic wheel. The swap saved over 30lbs and as a purpose restored car, weight savings add up for a car that is going to see the strip quite a bit. Eventually, my blue HO car is going to get the same swap.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good point, PH, and true. manual steering is the way to go on a drag car or a performance car not used for the day-to-day grind. There's always the 'exception'!


----------

